# Casual Work France



## ChrisJHibbert (Sep 10, 2012)

I am tax resident in France.

I have been offered some (likely less than €1,000) casual (translation) work by a Dutch company.

I am otherwise retired from work, UK pension income plus French property income.

If anyone can give me some pointers as to how such casual cross border work should be accounted for to the French tax system I would be much obliged!

Chris Hibbert


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you file French income taxes, you are expected to declare your worldwide income - so that would include casual work from a Dutch company. If it's not your major source of income, you would probably declare it as a BIC or BNC - in any event, it's form 2042C for this sort of "casual" income. 

It doesn't really count as "foreign" income if you're doing the work while physically present in France and if you're not subject to Dutch taxes on the work, so I don't believe you'd include it on your 2047 form. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ChrisJHibbert (Sep 10, 2012)

It doesn't really count as "foreign" income if you're doing the work while physically present in France

Interesting distinction, which I had not thought of. Much thanks!

With no expences involved, it should therefore be straightforward.

Chris Hibbert


----------

